# Wheres the fridge fuse?? Burstner 636



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

My fridge will not work when I am driving off the alternator - I am told there is a big fuse - but where?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi,

Have a look in the engine compartment, it is an inline fuse that is on a single cable taped to a loom. It should be readily seen when you open the bonnet.

Cheers

Drew


----------

